# fs type ntfs not supported by kernel



## LastPlace (Feb 22, 2005)

I got some great advice on a different thread and thought I was all set - but alas, I'm in need of some more assistance from my more advanced TiVo compatriots!

 Before we begin, please understand I'm new at posting, so if I'm making any mis-steps in protocol, PLEASE be gentle - I tried to do my homework before asking stupid questions.

I have a TiVo series 240080 with a hard drive that has been diagnosed as needing replacement; I have already tested that the stuttering and pixelating is not due to the cable input.

So, I thought I would take this opportunity to increase the size of the hard drive from 80GB and make my first foray in to installing a drive. I was going to get a 300GB from CompUSA for $100 but saw that my older version TiVo won't recognize more than 137 GB so I settled on a Seagate 160GB Ultra ATA/100 for the same price - figuring that the smaller drive won't waste unnecessary time searching unusable space when watching shows.

Anyway, I haven't gotten that far yet - I'm stuck on the first line of programming as instructed on the Hinsdale page I'm following.

At # prompt both Boot Cd and Floppy users type the following commands to mount your C: drive:

mkdir /mnt/dos

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos

After typing these lines I get the error message 
mount: fs type ntfs not supported by kernel

Now, does this have to do with the NTFS / FAT issue that I don't completely understand? My PII (Dell 933r, 384 Meg RAM, 20GB HD - 11GB free) C: drive is an NTFS and when I answered the questions on the Hinsdale site to make my boot floppy (earlier attempts to make a boot-CD flopped!) I answered that I did not have a FAT.

I don't know if this is important at this point but here are a few more details:

I left the computer's C: drive in the computer and didn't make any changes. 
I connected the old TiVo single drive to the next spot on the ribbon coming from the CD drive - it is now recognized as hdd and it sees the 80GB (although when I use <Shift> <Page Up> I don't see hdd listed - but I do see it when it's scrolling through the boot process.
Also, I didn't play with the jumpers on anything; for the original TiVo drive they're still in the factory installed position of one set of pins in from the right.

So, those of you who are more familiar with upgrades can hopefully set me straight on how to overcome this kernel problem.

My other question is, is it OK to only put the original TiVo drive in the computer, make the backup to the computer's C: drive and THEN remove the original TiVo drive and install the new drive in to the computer and transfer the TiVo files. My understanding is that this way I'll lose my recorded shows on the original drive but that this process will prepare the new drive to work when I then install it in the TiVo. I would like to back up my shows but I'm really not sure how to add two additional hard drives to the computer in addition to the C: drive which I would prefer not to remove.

Many Thanx!


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

First of all, as long as your 240 unit has upgraded to TiVo software version 7.x by now, you can (and should) use all available space on your new drive. So, I'd recommend returning the 160GB and buying the 300GB instead if possible.

After that, you might want to start over, using http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php instead of Hinsdale... It's a bit more up to date, and should answer the rest of your questions. You'll probably need to burn a new (LBA48-compatible) boot CD as well.

Drew


----------



## LastPlace (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanx - I'm off to work on that and exchange the drive.


----------



## LastPlace (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok - I settled on keeping the 160GB - after rebate it was cheaper than I thought and FINALLY made it past a bunch of glitches and thought I had the following command working: 

mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt | mfsbackup -f 9999 -1so /mnt/backup.bak /dev/hdc

It seemed like all was going well and then I started getting a whole lot of 

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector XXXXXXXX
hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
hdc: dma_int: error=0x40 {UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=XXXXXXXX, sector=XXXX

at this point it's been going for a while but I don't know if it's looping or just counting out tons of uncorrectable errors.

Also, in case it's relevant, the sector and the LBAsect numbers are not identical within the error message.

After it got done with those messages, while I was typing this, it's on to another run of errors involving { DriveReady SeekComple DataRequest Error } followed on the next line with { AddrMarkNotFound }.

Any comments or suggestions would be most appreciated. Is this when I just pay the $19.99 and use InstantCake or do I have some issue that makes that useless at this point?

Thanx!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You are getting read errors from the source drive hdc. If you think the drive is good check/replace the IDE cable. Otherwise your options are

- ddrescue 
- Attempt to repair the TiVo drive with SpinRite. 
- see the Need an image? thread 
- purchase InstantCake or a preloaded drive.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

LastPlace said:


> mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt | mfsbackup -f 9999 -1so /mnt/backup.bak /dev/hdc


I hope you are not typing that in exactly...you should not be piping the mount command into mfsbackup. Those should be two separate commands.


----------



## LastPlace (Feb 22, 2005)

That may well be part of my problem - I couldn't get the command/s to work so when I searched the web it looked like I was supposed to type a "|" in between them - that was when I actually started making some "progress".


----------



## LastPlace (Feb 22, 2005)

WOW - Sorry to be so painful but I really do appreciate all of your's help!

I entered the commands as two separate commands and once again it started off fine -but then it started giving me the errors again.

So, given that we'd already identified that the hard drive needed to be replaced I'm not surprised to be having trouble with the source drive. My next thought is to go back to the step-by-step instructions and say I don't want a back up of my system and ignore the files and do a new bootable floppy and follow those directions.

Will that then result in a disk similar to InstantCake - and/or does anyone have any other thoughts?

Thanx Again!


----------



## LastPlace (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry, I lost my way already - now I'm going back to the other three suggestions provided earlier - that is when it gets done going through its current errors.


----------



## LastPlace (Feb 22, 2005)

I actually got to the end of the PC steps and thought I was G   D to go! On the PC it said something to the effect of "standalone gain" so I took the new 160GB drive, hooked it back up in the TiVo but it just hung at "Powering Up". I was thinking that my problem was related to having booted up the computer with the XP C:\ drive still in place and have tried this to fix it using this:

TiVo Stuff
You booted to WinXP, didn't you? 
If you booted to Windows XP with your Tivo drive attatched (or you were screwing around with the Disk Manager in Win2k) your boot sector is probably trashed. Download MakeTivoBootable [.zip, compiled executable] to fix it.

(Copyright (and all that jazz) by Daniel Prantz (dmprantz on tivo-community.com), and with absolutely no warranty, etc etc.)

Tivo Partition Tools 
The rest of the Tivo Partition Tools (MakeTiVoBootable is included) can be found here [tar/gzip], also by Daniel Prantz. This package features such hits as:

AddFreeSpace 
ExtendedBlessing 
AddMediaRegion 
repart 
MakeTiVoBootable 
Download and look at the README.txt for usage instructions. 

I can download the MakeTivoBootable but can't get it to work. I thought I needed the tar/gzip, too but that doesn't yield any files and says something about 0 parameters before bringing me to the WinZip empty list of files.

I've searched around TiVo Community and the web and can't find another source.

Do you think this is really the problem? If so, can you help me get the necessary files?

After spending the better part of the day I hate to just "give up" and buy the "brain-dead" InstantCake but I'm more than willing to if it'll get me back to enjoying my TiVo instead of just being addicted to improving/fixing it  but will that address the TiVo booting issue?

Thanx!


----------



## cdeckert219 (Jan 7, 2006)

Perhaps someone with more knowledge can jump in (I've never had to "undo" a drive that was connected while booting with XP). 

Just brainstorming though... what if you tried the Seagate utilities to rewrite the MBR, or zero out the drive (I think the Seagate tool has options like that)? Would that clear out the information written to the drive by XP?


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

This thread #117404 at tivocommunity (sorry appears I can't post urls yet...) may help you figure it out. You'll need to unzip it to get the linux executable, put it somewhere on a fat/fat32 partition or floppy, whatever. Boot from your mfstools cd and execute the commands. Be careful, you could crash your drive and be forced to start over.

The commands are something like this:

MakeTiVoBootable -d /dev/hdX --pk 3 --ak 6 --bp root=/dev/hda4

*where X is the position of your hard drive; and this assumes your tivo root filesystem is at /dev/hda4 (hda is just how tivo sees it, unrelated to the position-letter in your ide-chain). You can check where your root is with the following command "bootpage -p" although I'm not sure this utility is on the mfstools cd. It is on the "free" large disk iso at ptvupgrade.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Here is the link I referenced above... MakeTivoBootable


----------



## LastPlace (Feb 22, 2005)

THANK YOU! I was scrambling to figure out how to get to thread "117404" and then your link came through - off I go...


----------

